# Holy cow, Grip Spur tires are back



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Discontinued many many years ago, the company broke out the molds and started making these again. Truly a hideous looking tire thats even worse on road... but in the muck, they cannot be beat. One of the most awesome jeep tires ever produced. Total "pizza cutters", tall and narrow.

http://www.yournexttire.com/new-tir...16-mud-drag-bogger-7-50-235-85-free-shipping/

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds and looks a lot like the old Ground Hawgs bias ply tire that I ran years ago. I always said that they would either get you out or dig you deeper. They were lousy on the highway, it felt like you were pushing a 10 ton truck down the road.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha yea, you don't want to run them in bottomless soup... or sand. But if there is a hard bottom under that slop, they will dig down to it.

-DallanC


----------

